# Сhoice of new sound card (DTS Connect/Dolby Digital Live)



## KotiKek (Jun 3, 2019)

Hello !
When I had an old motherboard ASUS Z87-PRO i have *DTS Connect *technologies and i connect S/PDIF my audio system Edifer S760D S/PDIF use *DTS Connect *the sound was great in both games and windows , but i buy new motherboard GIGABYTE Z370 AORUS Gaming 7 and this motherboard no have DTS Connect/Dolby Digital Live technologies it was a big disappointment for me  ! Now I'm looking for a sound card with support for these technologies DTS Connect or Dolby Digital Live *pls help me,*offer good sound card options ^_^
Now I'm wondering what to choose, I need two technologies *DTS Connect* (Includes DTS Interactive Encoder/DTS Neo PC) *or Dolby Digital Live - What's better ?*
At the moment I can not make a choice *ASUS Xonar DSX (Have DTS Connect)* *or ASUS Xonar DX (Have Dolby Digital Live) - What's better ?*


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 3, 2019)

KotiKek said:


> Hello !
> When I had an old motherboard ASUS Z87-PRO i have *DTS Connect *technologies and i connect S/PDIF my audio system Edifer S760D S/PDIF use *DTS Connect *the sound was great in both games and windows , but i buy new motherboard GIGABYTE Z370 AORUS Gaming 7 and this motherboard no have DTS Connect/Dolby Digital Live technologies it was a big disappointment for me  ! Now I'm looking for a sound card with support for these technologies DTS Connect or Dolby Digital Live *pls help me,*offer good sound card options ^_^
> Now I'm wondering what to choose, I need two technologies *DTS Connect* (Includes DTS Interactive Encoder/DTS Neo PC) *or Dolby Digital Live - What's better ?*
> At the moment I can not make a choice *ASUS Xonar DSX (Have DTS Connect)* *or ASUS Xonar DX (Have Dolby Digital Live) - What's better ?*


What is your receiver?


----------



## KotiKek (Jun 3, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> What is your receiver?


I no have receiver, my sound path: motherboard GIGABYTE Z370 AORUS Gaming 7 -> S/PDIF -> Edifer S760D


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 3, 2019)

KotiKek said:


> I no have receiver, my sound path: motherboard GIGABYTE Z370 AORUS Gaming 7 -> S/PDIF -> Edifer S760D


Dts is (slightly) better.
If the price is similar, take the dts connect card.
Or get the cheaper one.


----------



## KotiKek (Jun 3, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Dts is (slightly) better.
> If the price is similar, take the dts connect card.
> Or get the cheaper one.


*Dolby Digital Live* sounds better than (more bass 0_0) *DTS Connect* on my system (but only 2.1 -_- 5.1 it's doesn't work in any case........ )


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 4, 2019)

KotiKek said:


> *Dolby Digital Live* sounds better than (more bass 0_0) *DTS Connect* on my system (but only 2.1 -_- 5.1 it's doesn't work in any case........ )


Did you try to apply DDL instead of dts connect on the motherboard?


----------



## utilizedamplitude (Jun 4, 2019)

With the onboard audio that motherboard has I'd use the analog. Not only are both realtime compressing options going to reduce the quality but you'll also lose the Creative software features.

If you must have SPDIF you can unlock DTS connect. There are many threads on this forum talking about it.









						Unlocked Realtek HD Audio Drivers for Windows 10 (Dolby Digital Live/DTS Interactive)
					

Still not work in w10 15058 :(




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 4, 2019)

Johnny05 said:


> With the onboard audio that motherboard has I'd use the analog. Not only are both realtime compressing options are going to reduce the quality but you'll also lose the Creative software features.


The quality reduction is so slight, that most people do not notice.
Motherboard analog is often more noisy than soundcards, thus making the ddl mode clearer, as dd is decoded in a better environment in the receiver.
What creative software? Creative do support 5.1. Also the mods the user was using had no such software.


----------



## utilizedamplitude (Jun 4, 2019)

That motherboard is going to have no trouble with noise. I can't remember the last time I've had a problem with analog noise.

This software:  Creative Sound BlasterX 720˚.

SBX is amazing for headphones and I love the crystalizer. Not to mention all the other features that let you setup and tune you speakers/headphones nicely.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 4, 2019)

Johnny05 said:


> That motherboard is going to have no trouble with noise. I can't remember the last time I've had a problem with analog noise.
> 
> This software:  Creative Sound BlasterX 720˚.
> 
> SBX is amazing for headphones and I love the crystalizer. Not to mention all the other features that let you setup and tune you speakers/headphones nicely.


OP does not use that.
DDL encoding is as transparent to most users as analog.
+ only one cable.


----------



## KotiKek (Jun 4, 2019)

Johnny05 said:


> With the onboard audio that motherboard has I'd use the analog. Not only are both realtime compressing options going to reduce the quality but you'll also lose the Creative software features.
> 
> If you must have SPDIF you can unlock DTS connect. There are many threads on this forum talking about it.
> 
> ...


Sound output in 2.1 .......



CityCultivator said:


> OP does not use that.
> DDL encoding is as transparent to most users as analog.
> + only one cable.


Yes right !

Who is better? Asus Xonar DSX or Asus Xonar D2X???


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 5, 2019)

KotiKek said:


> Sound output in 2.1 .......
> 
> 
> Yes right !
> ...


Whatever suits your budget.
But first, try to use DDL.


KotiKek said:


> *Dolby Digital Live* sounds better than (more bass 0_0) *DTS Connect* on my system (but only 2.1 -_- 5.1 it's doesn't work in any case........ )


At this point, I think you must recheck your edifier device to see whether it is properly configured for 5.1.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 7, 2019)

LLianton said:


> Hello! They are both good, but ASUS Xonar DSX  would be better because it's higher bitrate. If you have some problem with your sound card you can choose like me, from rating at https://technogeekknows.com/reviews/best-external-sound-card/ - any card for your budget and it will enough for most people, only if you are less than 20 you may want to choose a special card that provides sound that you couldn't get with external sound card.


For DTS connect the sampling rate is always 48KHz.


----------



## KotiKek (Jul 21, 2019)

I buy Asus Xonar D2X, 5.1 in SPDIF again work !!


----------



## dozy4850 (Jan 29, 2022)

KotiKek said:


> I buy Asus Xonar D2X, 5.1 in SPDIF again work !!


Any reason why you chose Xonar D2X as opposed to a Creative soundcard? @KotiKek


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Jan 30, 2022)

KotiKek said:


> Hello !
> When I had an old motherboard ASUS Z87-PRO i have *DTS Connect *technologies and i connect S/PDIF my audio system Edifer S760D S/PDIF use *DTS Connect *the sound was great in both games and windows , but i buy new motherboard GIGABYTE Z370 AORUS Gaming 7 and this motherboard no have DTS Connect/Dolby Digital Live technologies it was a big disappointment for me  ! Now I'm looking for a sound card with support for these technologies DTS Connect or Dolby Digital Live *pls help me,*offer good sound card options ^_^
> Now I'm wondering what to choose, I need two technologies *DTS Connect* (Includes DTS Interactive Encoder/DTS Neo PC) *or Dolby Digital Live - What's better ?*
> At the moment I can not make a choice *ASUS Xonar DSX (Have DTS Connect)* *or ASUS Xonar DX (Have Dolby Digital Live) - What's better ?*


Guide to enable *Dolby Digital Live* and/or *DTS Interactive S/PDIF*:

In a nutshell, the process to follow is as follows:
1. Uninstall your existing Realtek drivers with Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU) and reboot. You will have to disable the use of signed drivers Guide (How To Disable Driver Signature Enforcement, How to disable mandatory use of signed drivers)
2. Download and extract zip file containing original Realtek HD audio drivers R2.80 (In my case I use the version *R2.82*/*6.0.1.8210*).
3. Use Pihto's patch to patch the DLL files (the *password* is ''*realtek*''). The target filenames are listed on the patcher window. They begin with "*rltkAPO64.dll*, *rltkAPO.dll*" and may be in "win32" and "win64" subfolders of the Realtek package. You will have to manually select each file to patch and run the patcher multiple times to patch all matching files.
4. Now run the Realtek setup program. You may be asked to install unsigned drivers. Choose yes.
5. Do not immediately reboot. Instead, open regedit and ensure the "*DisableProtectedAudioDG*" registry fix is still present. If not, add it again.


> REGEDIT4
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio]
> "DisableProtectedAudioDG"=dword:00000001


6. Reboot, and *Dolby Digital Live*/*DTS Interactive* should be available.
7. Working properly on *Windows 11* with Realtek version *R2.82 *or* R2.80*

This guide only works for the *S/PDIF* interface and will unlock *Dolby Digital Live* and *DTS Connect*


----------



## leonpano (May 1, 2022)

Gustavo Sicha said:


> Guide to enable *Dolby Digital Live* and/or *DTS Interactive S/PDIF*:
> 
> In a nutshell, the process to follow is as follows:
> 1. Uninstall your existing Realtek drivers with Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU) and reboot. You will have to disable the use of signed drivers Guide (How To Disable Driver Signature Enforcement, How to disable mandatory use of signed drivers)
> ...


driver is way way too old for my moterboard
2015 driver on 2020 moterboard?


----------

